# Networking Two Computers (2)



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

Ok here goes. 
So far so good hubs had managed to connect the two computers together and share files etc after spending all Saturday evening and Sunday evening too :.

Thanks to some of you who assisted in my last topic on what equipment he should have bought  which came in handy so I thought I would ask for some assistance yet again .

What we now need help on is getting both of them to work on the internet :-/ 
What appears to be happening is we can not get both to work at the same time on the net without having to disable the firewall on my computer. Also when they are both hooked up to the internet my computer I can't get any websites! My computer atm is the main server.

Would anybody be able to assist . Looks like we are pretty crap with computers doesn't it LOL ;D.

Thanks in advance .


----------



## KevinST (May 6, 2002)

Abi - need more information!!!

OK, it sounds like your configuration is:

Your machine connected to internet via ??dial up modem??
Your machine also has a network card in it and is connected to the other machine either via a hub/switch or a cross ver cable??

OK - I assume that your machine can access the internet OK, but you imply that the other machien can access the internet through your machine only when the firewall is turned off.

Correct so far??

What firewall app is running on your machine?
With the firewall disabled, can both machines access the internet at the same time?
What connection sharing app are you using on your machine ? (the built in Internet Connection Software that MS ship with Windows?


----------



## Guest (Feb 18, 2003)

eeek kevin let me ask hubby and I will let him read all your questons because I can't answer them all


----------



## saint (Dec 6, 2002)

What OS - if XP and you already have a network card in both machines - go to My Network Places > Set Up Home Office Network (on lhs of screen) and run the wizard - just do as it says and u will create an ICS network. You might need a blank formatted floppy disk for the network setup


----------

